# Frog Morton, Penzance, Stonehaven unopened tins



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

All 2017 purchases, sealed tins.

SOLD $120 + Shipping ($15). IM me if interested please.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

This one is done.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't believe it took this long.. lol

That's a cool thing you did. Could of made at least double that. Good lookin out.. you my friend get an atta boy for hookin up a brother like that..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks Dino, means a lot coming from you and only fair in keeping with the awesome generous folks in the pipe section.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dang, the only day i dont log on early and i miss this, never mind, someone got a bargain, thanks @huffer33 for not gouging


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Dang, the only day i dont log on early and i miss this, never mind, someone got a bargain, thanks @huffer33 for not gouging



Going to a good home, for sure, but dang - I still have one of your dot home rolls I've been eying to light up. Wish I was over here more to catch up with folks.

Funny thing is I thought for sure the Heisenberg would be the first to go.


----------

